# Bamberg codex and the art of hoquetus



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I discovered hoquets trough The birth of polyphonie on Harmonia mundi, than this codex Bamberg trigger in me some interrest.So i investigated more the subject, to find out, there a double cd called Monastic chants by the ensemble theatre of voice conducted by Paul Hillier so i order this, it gonna take like 3 weeks, i will have 2 cd full of hoquetus.

You guys have something to says about this subject about hoquets per instance or this mysterious codex?

I find another cd for Bamberg codex called simply Bamberg codex it's conducted by someone name Taglioni i dont recall his first namenow, this cd look and sound awesome but it's not available too old.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you will find Hoquetus fun in small doses every now and then. 

Is there a connection between Hoquets and Klangfarbenmelodie? I don't know if Webern was interested in medieval music (I have Modenhauer's book so I'll see if it mentions anything about this later.)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> Is there a connection between Hoquets and Klangfarbenmelodie? I don't know if Webern was interested in medieval music (I have Modenhauer's book so I'll see if it mentions anything about this later.)


I'd be interested if you found a connection. I think the concept of splitting up voices extended on through Bach and even up to Debussy, so if there was an influence, it seems to me that it was indirect.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'd be interested if you found a connection. I think the concept of splitting up voices extended on through Bach and even up to Debussy, so if there was an influence, it seems to me that it was indirect.


No nothing in Modenhauer's book


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I regret sounding so negative about Hillier's CD Hoquetus now. I went back to it yesterday, really to explore their performance of the Machaut motet "Tous Corps" and I found myself really engaged by the whole recording. 

Tonus Corps is an early Machaut motet, interesting polyphonic complexity. Orlando Consort sing it on their new CD "Burning Heart" to great effect, and that sent me off looking for other performances. What Hillier do with it is as interesting in its way as Orlando Consort.


----------

